# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  Uretek?

## Armandleg

Anyone used the Uretek technology.  Its the stuff they can inject under concrete slabs to fill voids and even lift slabs and reduce walls cracks.  
I am thinking about it getting it done over the regular underpinning but not sure what the historical long term success is. 
Looks pretty cool though!

----------


## Master Splinter

Search the forum - there is a post about it, and the magic word is 'EXPENSIVE'. ($2,000 minimum)

----------


## blutek

Better late than never - did the Uretek underpin about a year ago on large elevated trilevel house, steep block. The finsihed result was:
. brick wall on flat clay floor - large 8' x 10mm+ crack (at widest) initially closed but reopened very slightly (to hairline crack). Has not moved since.
. brick wall (4') on steep clay batter - they couldn't close cracking completely, but much better than what is was. Probably could repoint as now seems stable. 
Recommended - very happy for my $7k outlay. Half day on site.
Cracking had got to the state where I probably could not have sold house, now it's not that noticeable.

----------


## col5555

> Better late than never - did the Uretek underpin about a year ago on large elevated trilevel house, steep block. The finsihed result was:
> . brick wall on flat clay floor - large 8' x 10mm+ crack (at widest) initially closed but reopened very slightly (to hairline crack). Has not moved since.
> . brick wall (4') on steep clay batter - they couldn't close cracking completely, but much better than what is was. Probably could repoint as now seems stable. 
> Recommended - very happy for my $7k outlay. Half day on site.
> Cracking had got to the state where I probably could not have sold house, now it's not that noticeable.

  
For $7k how many holes etc etc did they do. Did they do perimeter of footings ??

----------


## Bloss

That technology is great (there are competing brands) and works when others can't - or would be as expensive when you account for disruption labour etc. But . . . you have to have the problem it is intended to solve - Col's other post suggest to me he doesn't, but if still concerned get some professional advice (not from the guys selling Uretek!).

----------


## Danny

Hi blutek, 
Has all the recent rain resulted in any unfavourable consequences as a result of having the Uretek sub surface polymer injection treatment?

----------


## tudor03

We have a house on highly reactive clay soil in Adelaide which has some significant movement. We've had a quote from a firm called Urethane Solutions, proposing to use the  polyurethane technique to fill the cracks underneath the house and jack it up where it is sinking. Apparently this business used to be registered as Uretechnics but changed its name. Has anyone heard of it? 
Are there any known long term adverse effects from the chemical underpinning solution? 
cheers

----------


## Danny

If by chance you do have a person or two reply, it would not be a representative sample to base a decision on. I would be more inclined to get a report from a structural engineer and/or a geotechnical engineer who would then give their best independent recommendation as to the most appropiate solution for your situation.  
There are some threads on this forum that mention house cracking and foundation subsidence but none that I recall have a contributor that has claimed to have used the process apart from the one on this thread...who you will notice did not respond to my query as to the effect if any that heavy rain following a very long dry period may have had on the building. Maybe send that contributor a PM and see what happens but just be aware that they are in a different geological region.  http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bi...=ACN&srchsrc=1

----------

